# Delay when changing channel....



## Joto (Jun 26, 2007)

I have VIP 211. I like the unit but when I change channels there is big delay about 8 to 10 seconds. any suggetation or help? Thank you..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Be patient and count to ten. 

Especially between MPEG4 channels long channel changes are expected.

BTW: :welcome_s


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

Joto said:


> I have VIP 211. I like the unit but when I change channels there is big delay about 8 to 10 seconds. any suggetation or help? Thank you..


I have recently noticed the long delay when changing between MPEG4 channels also. Its a little frustrating waiting but nothing I cant live with if it frees up bandwith for more HD channels in the near future.


----------



## bossoftech (Jun 19, 2007)

i have not encounter this problem maybe 2-3 seconds in between mpeg-4 channels


----------

